

John Wiley & Sons' Crunchbase profile - oatbiscuit
http://www.crunchbase.com/company/john-wiley-sons

======
oatbiscuit
Found John Wiley's Crunchbase page while randomly browsing, really not sure
what was it, it seems someone tried to re-create the John Wiley's version of
the 50 shades of grey (I haven't read this book by the way)

~~~
jgeorge
...what the /hell/ did I just read?

